# painting stones



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Hey all new to site. Been painting for 20 years and mostly use all SWP. My question is on what to use for repainting some stones that will get foot traffic on the outside of a house. The product on there now has some texture but anything that will hold up could be reapplied, Thanks


----------

